# Elite Irish Horses?



## ChellFish (27 January 2011)

Also in New Lounge.

Hi everyone.

I've still been around looking on HHO but haven't spoken for a while. Sorry! Happy New Year and all 

Quick update: Loan horse being very good and then having several TB moments, but haven't done much over the winter. He's now begining to work well again and will do a bit of dressage with the old fellow this year.

I've been looking for a horse for a while, but I don't mind waiting, even though it's slowly driving me insane!

Now, I've seen a horse on the Elite Irish Horses website I rather like. Has anyone had any experiences with them good or bad? They are a long way from me (about 4 hours or so ). So I wondered really what they're like and what there horses tend to be like?

It's the Dun mare I rather liked. I am looking for an eventer, 16.1 is the smallest I'd want to go - I was hoping she may grow a little, I really wanted 16.2/16.3, but theres something about her....

Thank you


----------



## NR99 (27 January 2011)

They are close to me and I have tried a horse there in the past, it made my shortlist but I didn't buy it.

It depends what you want really, the horses are quite a bit of money so you may be able to get something with a little form for the same price, although you can find a nice youngster there.  Bear in mind, the school you try them in is isolated and quiet and they will have seen the jump they put up lots of times before, so it doesn't matter how big it gets they'll just keep jumping it.  They also have a XC field on site to, again the horses will have been round this and the hacking is way a way from any roads so if you want something traffic proof you'll not be able to test this out.

Good luck with viewing her


----------



## boxcarhorse (27 January 2011)

I know someone who bought a young horse from them a couple of months ago to event and has been delighted with her so far.


----------



## ChellFish (27 January 2011)

nickirhia99 - Thank you for your reply. I have a good budget so the money wouldn't be a big problem - but what sort of prices are they going for? The biggest problem I've faced when looking is I don't want a Bay, I'd love another Coloured, but the ones I've seen and liked have all been sold when I've called. I will take in to consideration that they've seen and done it all on site. Thank you for the heads up, we're rather quiet around here, but there will be the odd farm machine and car.

boxcarhorse - Thank you. It gives me a little more confidence knowing people have had a good experience. I'm very nervous of dealers.


----------



## NR99 (27 January 2011)

Ha ha Chellfish, this time I shopped for a Bay, which I ordered and got from Measles on here 

When I visited them it was Sept 09 when I bought our grey so prices may have gone up or down since then.  But we looked at a rising 5 chestnut gelding who was £8K and a 5yo Bay who was £10K both had hunted, the bay had done a little SJ both were very nice.

I also have a friend who bought a 15.1 8yo from them, he was £8K he was bought as a showjumper with an Irish SJ history, not all clears and he still stops occassionally now if over 3ft but they were aware of his history before they bought him, but he didn't stop at all in the trial.  Hence I say (but this is not just for them, I do it anywhere) change the jump up a bit, even if it is putting a coat or something over the pole.


----------



## Starbucks (27 January 2011)

Wow, chloe is lovely!!!


----------



## ChellFish (27 January 2011)

I feel like theres been plenty of nothing about. I know it's not a good time of year, but I wish I could find my dream horse already! Lol.

I was hoping to spend around £8k but could go up to £10k for the right horse. I thought it would be easier to try and aim young and bring on than try and find something that's done more, but only time will tell what I end up with!

Least they were made aware that his record wasn't all clean. I'd always just like to know if there were any problems and if they could be overcome.
I will deffinatly be cautious, I've never brought from dealers and you hear so many horror stories, it makes me very wary. I'm sure they're nice and the horse may turn out to be a super little thing.

Knowing my luck if it's any good it will of been sold!


----------



## ChellFish (27 January 2011)

Starbucks - Isn't she just gorge! There is just something that keeps me looking at her.


----------



## BBH (27 January 2011)

What a lovely horse. I can see why you're smitten


----------



## BeckyD (27 January 2011)

I've had my eye on her for a few months - am surprised she hasn't sold yet.  I rang up about her back in early December and asked if he had anything suitable for eventing, and he ran through a few of his on there, but not her.  The other ones he told me about have old sold but Chloe hasn't.  I said budget £6k to £8k and he said that would cover the price of some of his horses although the better ones are more than that.  I think Chloe might be below my budget as dealers normally listen to the top end of budget and as I say, she wasn't suggested as a suitable one.  Either that or she's way over my budget!!  If you go to try her I'd be interested to know how you get on.


----------



## ChellFish (27 January 2011)

BBH - She is just to pretty for her own good! 

Thanks BeckyD. Me too, I was suprised to look again this year and she's still on there. That's really interesting! As it says she would be ready for some BE90 this year (says next but that said that last year)? Maybe she's very expensive? 
If she is more than £8k I hope she really is a good one! I will have to find out and let you all know.
If she seems suitable and isn't silly money then I will see if I can get some more photos or a video of her before we drive all that way.


----------



## VRIN (27 January 2011)

Have you thought about going to Ireland? I got tired of looking at horses over here which weren't as advertised and went to Ireland - Richard Sheane was agent - very sceptical.

BUT I have had my horse for over 12 months now and he is fantastic. 

I told Richard my budget, what I was looking for and honestly all the horses he showed me I would have been happy to bring home. 

The horse I bought was less tham my budget which was rather nice too. 
He is very knowledgeable, picks you up from the airport, takes you to see all the horses, there is absolutly no pressure to buy (something which I was concerned about before going) and if I hadn't have seen anything I liked he was happy for me to return and do it all again.

I must have seen about 8-10 horses. The one I bought was the last one I saw and Richard was fairly confident after he had seen me ride and from my comments about the horses that this would be the one! (although he didn't say that until after I had tried him)


----------



## SpottedCat (27 January 2011)

I went to see a horse there. It was nice, but too much money really and had a sarcoid (which I only noticed at the very end of the viewing - it was v small and not in an obvious place). They were pretty immovable on price, and I wasn't convinced the horse had quite the scope they promised on the phone. That said, they seemed pretty straight, and if you like the horse enough, then it's worth paying their price, isn't it?


----------



## Sherkin (1 February 2011)

Hi,

I have experience of buying a horse from Elite Irish.  Please contact asap.  I live within 20 mile radius of them.  Please contact on tamweb@btinternet.com


----------



## Oscar (1 February 2011)

Have PM'd you OP


----------



## Eventerchick (1 February 2011)

I have acted as an agent on a horse that was sold to the States from them. Lovely horse who is doing very well now and exactly as described. Missed another one last year from them that was very smart. Think normally very nice types but can be a bit Irish in their flatwork and need a little work but probably definitely worth a look?


----------



## Lace57 (1 February 2011)

I know someone who brought a nice horse there really happy with the service. she tried the dun nearly brought it but apparently has major sarcoid problem  really shame she said as it was LOVELY!


----------



## ChellFish (3 February 2011)

Lace57 said:



			I know someone who brought a nice horse there really happy with the service. she tried the dun nearly brought it but apparently has major sarcoid problem  really shame she said as it was LOVELY!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I am wary of dealers anyway. I'm sure the place is lovely and has some great horses, but I have never had and wouldn't buy a horse with sarcoids, even if it was the most amazing horse. I wouldn't want the risks. My sister had one and hers just kept coming back. So I wouldn't want to get involved in it.

I have found a horse I have fallen head over heals for!! It's over my price range, but dad has said we can go and see it! SO Excited  But we can't go until next weekend. So I will tell you all how it goes when we've been and if it doesn't sell before hand 

Thank you everyone for all your help. I really appreciate it 

*cookies for everyone!*


----------



## Bernster (14 August 2011)

I'd be interested in feedback on these guys - feel free to PM if you prefer, as sometimes dealer comments get taken off open pages!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## baily (15 August 2011)

We brought a lovely pony there at the start of the year ..he is everything they said he was..and in fact has just been jumping at the pony club champs..is is a little green on his flat work...but his nature and jumping ability is without question.
Our friends tried a couple there also last summer didn't buy because of price but do wish they had. In fact she recommended a friend who did buy one that has go overseas. 
Worth a look. But if you  do buy like any sale if it has a record check it out and have them vetted. Ours flew a 5 stage. And we will look they when we do go up again.


----------



## lillie07 (15 August 2011)

I know Gavin personally and would highly recommend him. He is a lovely straight lad with a good reputation that he is keen to uphold. He wouldn't sell you a horse that isn't right.


----------



## amycamycamyc (15 August 2011)

i bought a horse from here last september. She was very 'irish' i.e. great brakes, solid, point and shoot for jumping, but flatwork v green and a bit headshy. Was right at the cheap end of his range...! To cut a very long story short, she is perfect on the ground but probably a little greener under saddle than i had appreciated at the time and much more mare-ish (i bought in the autumn). We had her 5 stage vetted but unfortunately the 'old kick injury' lump on her jaw turned out to be a brutal tooth infection that has taken then best part of a year and thousands of pounds to sort out. Not anyone's fault to be honest, just one of those things. I would go back.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (16 August 2011)

I have a young horse that originally came from them & was one of their higher priced horses. have had him a year now & he  has been very big and backwards , and weak with it. However despite that he has been consistently placed every time out in all 3 spheres in his first 4 months of competing. In the last month he has suddenly strenghthened up enormously & has bags of scope, loves Xc, is extremely careful SJ & the dressage judges just love him . I'm amazed by how much he has changed over the last year - he is now a very smart horse! A year ago you'd have said he was completly talentless. I'm really excited about him & it's so lovely to have a consistent sound horse that thrives on competing , & always comes home with a rosette!


----------



## MARGE100 (5 October 2011)

I would be VERY interested to hear of other peoples 'experiences' of buying from Elite Irish Horses.

Please PM me ASAP


----------

